# Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!



## Rzeda (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich Grüße alle PCGH Freunde!
Ich wollte heir mal nachfragen, was ihr von dem Board hällt!!
Es gibt immernoch vielen Personen die Asrock nicht mögen oder für Billig  halten! Ich habe das Asrock 890GX Extreme 3 in meinem zweitrechner und  es geht super und keinerlei Probleme!!
Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt das 890GX sein gehn auch andere!

Also was haltet ihr von Asrock Mainboards?


----------



## MrFreakYu (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Hey, des Board find ich echt gut ^^
Des Borad hast du in nem 2. Rechner laufen O.o Ich würds fürn Hauptrechner hernehmen ;D

Von ASRock bin ich noch nicht überzeugt, weil ich noch keins ausprobiert hab, mein Kumpel hat zwar eins drin und hat auch noch keine Probleme gehabt, aber ich möchte mich wenn dann selber überzeugen, nach Xmas kommt aber auch eins her (wenn Eltern mitspielen -.- ).

Naja, was hast du für ne CPU, wie viel und was fürn RAM, GraKa... dann könnt man die vielleicht ein bisschen bei der Suche nach nem anderen helfen ;D


----------



## Rzeda (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Sorry, ich hab mich verschrieben xD
Ich möchte das in meinem zweit Rechner verwenden, da ich es noch rumfliegen habe und ich gerade erst ein anderes Mainboard gekauft habe.
Aber ich rüste mein Rechner noch weiter auf , damit ich den PC nutzen kann, er ist leider nicht vollständig!

CPU und RAM Fehlen, für meinen erst Rechner werde ich zwei 4GB Rigel kaufen und einen Phenom II x6 und somit hatt der Rechner Ram und CPU.

Also RAM wird dann der 2x2GB Corsair XMS3 und CPU Phenom II X4 965 von meinen Hauptrecher werden die Teile stammen!!

Ach ja, ein Laufwerk fehlt noch, sehrwahrscheinlich ein DVD-Brenner!

Die Sonstigen Teile habe ich aber schon das sind:
Mainboard: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3
Grafikkarte: HD5830 von sappire
Festplatte: WD 160GB Platte reich ja für zweiterechner oder halt ne größere Kaufen.
Netzteil: 600Watt Bequiet ohne Kabelmenagement E6
Gehäuse: Gemoddetes Sharkoon Rebel 9 mit 5x 120mm Lüftern.
Sogar CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross

Wie schon gesagt leider nicht vollständig!

Ich habe aber das Mainboard bereits einigezeit in meinem Hauptrechner Verwendet und es ist Hammermäsig gut gelaufen ohne Probleme und die Vorurteile sind auf jedenfall beseitigt!

Ich habe diesen Chatt eröffnet um Asrock ins gute Licht zu bringen, weil ich kenne Vielen Personen, die sagen, dass Asrock billig Ware ist, dass ist allerdings nicht der Fall.

Du kannst dir mit gutem Gewissen das Asrock Board holen!

Hast du einen zweitrechner?

Wenn ja, was für einen?


----------



## MrFreakYu (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Die hammer Teile nimmst du für nen Zweitrechner xD ?
Kannstes ja mir geben und du krigst die Teile von meim Hauptrechner ;D
Des is ja wahnsinnig als Zweitrechner O.o wozu brauchst des eigentlich ?

Nein, ich hab keinen Zweitrechner, hatte mal für ne kurze Zeit ne Art Server da stehen, altes Asus Board, 600 MHz Athlon CPU und halt 3 20GB und eine 80 GB IDE Platte drin, Drucker war da auch angeschlossen, aber seit der abgeraucht is hab ich nix mehr ausser mein Hauptrechner ^^


----------



## Rzeda (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Wie stark ist dein Hauptrechner!
Was für Teile haste da drin?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Ich habe das deluxe 3 und kann ach bestätigen das die Teile gut sind. Ich habs aber auch in meinen Hauptrechner. Mein kleiner Rechner ist nur nen Notebook und mein 3. Rechner hat noch nen MSI Board.


----------



## Dan23 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Also ich habe auch das Asrock 890 GXExtreme 3 und ich muss sagen das Board läuft super!
Ich habe dieses Board ebenfalls für meinen Zweitrechner gekauft und die Features bzw. das Design ist einsame Spitze, sieht um längen besser aus als frühere Asrock-Modelle.
Die Leute hier meinen immer Asrock wäre Billigware, kann ich so auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, sie sind zwar günstiger, aber stehen den anderen Boards in nichts nach!
Habe einen PhII X4 955 BE, 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1333 drin, die Wakü ECO ALC und ne MSI GTX260 mit 1,8GB VRAM drin. Bis auf den Prozzi und Mobo habe ich alles auf ebay gebraucht gekauft und läuft alles super.
Mein Hauptrechner hat ein ASUS Mobo, aber mein nächstes Mobo wird auf jeden Fall wieder ein Asrock.


----------



## MrFreakYu (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

O.o ihr habt solche Rechner als Zweitrechner ?!? Sorry für die blöde Anmerkung, aber habt ihr an Geldscheisser  ?
Boah, sowas wär für mich als Hauptrechner fast scho wahnsinnig, aber doch net als Zweitrechner O.o

edit: @Rzeda, guck in Signatur nach, is auch n Link zum sysprofile ^^


----------



## pagani-s (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

ich persönlich finde die asrock boards für die preisklasse echt klasse die haben super ausstattung sind bezahlbar .
ich hab zwar nen intel mit asrockboard aber das ist ja egal.


----------



## Rzeda (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

so schlecht ist dein Rechner doch garnicht, hab schon deutlich schwächere gesehen MrFreakYu.

Es ist egal ob AMD CPU oder Intel, Asrock ist nicht schlecht, doch die meisten Denken, dass sie Billig sind, obwohl das nicht der Fall ist, ich Stehe Voll und Ganz hinter Asrock!!!


----------



## MrFreakYu (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Aber tauschen willstu nich, ge ;D


----------



## we3dm4n (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

AsRock war früher eben nicht soo der Bringer, da gab es oft viel zu meckern.

Bin mittlerweile auch bei denen wieder angekommen und es lohnt sich! Stehen den anderen meist in nichts nach, kosten dabei aber viel weniger.

Habe das ASRock 890GM Pro3 890GX AM3 µATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software und das ASRock N68-S3 UCC nForce 630a AM3 µATX RETAIL - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook verbaut und es gab selbst beim 1. Start keinerlei Probleme!

Finde allerdigns ein 890GX Ex3 verdammt übertrieben, um es in einen Zweitrechner zu bauen und ohnehin dazu noch einen extra Grafikkarte packen. Sowas ist unnötig und halte ich nur für Angeberei...


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

^^Wieso Angeberei  Jedem das seine 

Ich habe das 880G Extreme³ in meinem Drittrechner(also der Rechner der fast nie an ist ) gepaart mit einem AII X3 450 ... ach der Rest steht in der Sig.

AsRock macht zZ. einen recht guten Job und bietet viel für den kleine(n/ren) Geldbeutel


----------



## pagani-s (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Rzeda schrieb:


> so schlecht ist dein Rechner doch garnicht, hab schon deutlich schwächere gesehen MrFreakYu.
> 
> Es ist egal ob AMD CPU oder Intel, Asrock ist nicht schlecht, doch die meisten Denken, dass sie Billig sind, obwohl das nicht der Fall ist, ich Stehe Voll und Ganz hinter Asrock!!!


 
jop kann man auch vorallem bei den neuen boards


----------



## MrFreakYu (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Warum habt ihr so wahnsinnige Boards in Rechnern, die ihr nur wenig oder fast gar nich benutzt ?!? Ich muss mein Geld mühevoll zusammensparen dass ich mir ein vl halb so gutes Board für meinen Haupt (bzw. einzigsten) Rechner kaufen kann.. unfair ;D


----------



## Dommerle (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Lieber 1 richtiger als 3 mittelstarke Rechner...

Naja, ich seid wahrscheinlich alle erwachsen und verdient Geld, aber ich bin als Schüler mit meinem Setup einverstanden...


----------



## STSLeon (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Habe gestern ein AsRock 870 Extreme 3 verbaut und bin begeistert. Gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## MrFreakYu (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Lieber 1 richtiger als 3 mittelstarke Rechner...
> 
> Naja, ich seid wahrscheinlich alle erwachsen und verdient Geld, aber ich bin als Schüler mit meinem Setup einverstanden...



Der Meinung bin ich auch und ich bin auch Schüler, deswegen bin cih eigentlich relativ froh dass ich so ein System hab


----------



## Rzeda (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Ich bin kein Schüler xD und beide Rechner werden auch (Wenn der zweite Vollständig ist) Verwendet. Ich muss mir immer den zweitrechner vom Bruder ausleihen. Und ich stimme auch zu, dass lieber 1 Starker PC als 3 Schwache, dass ist richtig, nur Ich Habe vor einen Sehr Starken und ein Mittlerer bis starker zu machen!
Ich mach das immer so, Ich Rüste mein Ersten PC auf und die altenteile bekommt dann der Zweitrechner und die Teile vom zweitrecher bekommt dann der drittrechner, usw..
So Rüstet mann nicht nur ein Rechner auf, sondern mehrrere gleichzeitig. Natürlich Wenn der zweitrechner nicht vollständig ist, hört es schon beim zweitrechner auf!!
Wenn man nur einen Rechner hatt und den Rüstet man ein paar mal auf, bleiben die alten Teile Übrig, und so Rüstet man weiter auf oder kauft den zweitrecher die Fehlenden Teile und so entsteht plötzlich der zweitrechner.

Momentan habe ich nur einen Starken PC und einen unvollständigen. Ich habe zwar noch mehr Pcs nur die sind schon zu Alt geworden. Sie dienen lediglich als Multimedia PC oder als Server, für mehr kann man sie nicht mehr brauchen!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

3 mittelstarke ahja

1. System (Zocker und renter Kiste)
AMD 1055t @ 3,95 GHZ
2x GTX 470 Sli
4 gb Ram
2,8 TB speicher
Asrock Deluxe 3

2. System (Surf kiste (Laptop))
P8700 @ 3 Ghz
GTX 260m
4 Gb ram
580 Gb Speicher

3. System (Server)
Intel Dual core mir 3 Ghz
NV 9600
3 Tb Speicher
Nen einfaches MSI Board.

So kann ich im endefekt Strom sparen und hab für alles was da stehen. Und wenn ein System ausfällt ist das auch kein Problem. 
Es ist so gesehen sogar besser denn wozu brauch ich zum Surfen ne Sau starke grake oder eine noch schnellere CPU ? 
Also sind mehrere Systeme Sinnvoll.


----------



## Rzeda (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Dem Stimme ich zu Nobody 2.0 !!
Mann kann auch sogar mit einem alten Penzium 4 im Internet Serfen oder mit Onboard Grafik. Dadurch wird das Internet auch nicht langsammer!!

Du machst das richtig Nobody 2.0 !!


----------



## pagani-s (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 3
> So kann ich im endefekt Strom sparen und hab für alles was da stehen. Und wenn ein System ausfällt ist das auch kein Problem.
> Es ist so gesehen sogar besser denn wozu brauch ich zum Surfen ne Sau starke grake oder eine noch schnellere CPU ?
> Also sind mehrere Systeme Sinnvoll.


 
sehe ich genauso
nur mein 2.pc muss noch ein wenig warten bis er fertig gestellt wird ( auto hat das ganze geld aufgebraucht)

vorteil kann dadurch nur sein das ich vielleicht spätrer bessere neuere hardware für etwa das gleiche geld bekomme


----------



## Jan565 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Um mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen. Ich habe das ASRock 890GX Extreme 4 und muss sagen, es ist echt gut, außer das ich ihrgendwo beim Umbau meine CPU geschrottet habe. 

Was ich ASRock lassen muss, ich habe einen haufen an einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ich könnte bei dem Board jeden CPU Kern einzeln Takten und alles. Die Rams bis zum ende einstellen mit allen Timings und noch viel mehr. Außerdem könnte ich mit dem Board auch CPU-Kerne frei schalten. Aber naja, erst mal auf mein 955BE aus der RMA warten.


----------



## JuliusS (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Ich habe mit dem Asrock 890GM Pro3 Probleme , deshalb bekomme ich manchaml kein Bild und USB 3.0 bringt den PC zu Absturz . Die Konsequenz its , dass das MB in die RMA kommt und ich mir ein MSI - Board kaufe , die sind von der Qualität einfach nur klasse . Gerade der Support bei MSI ist sehr kulant freundlich und die Produkte sind mit vielen hcohwertigen Bauteilen ausgestatett . MFG Julius


----------



## pagani-s (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



JuliusS schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Asrock 890GM Pro3 Probleme , deshalb bekomme ich manchaml kein Bild und USB 3.0 bringt den PC zu Absturz . Die Konsequenz its , dass das MB in die RMA kommt und ich mir ein MSI - Board kaufe , die sind von der Qualität einfach nur klasse . Gerade der Support bei MSI ist sehr kulant freundlich und die Produkte sind mit vielen hcohwertigen Bauteilen ausgestatett . MFG Julius


 
dazu sag ich mal es gibt überall mal ein montagsmodel. deshalb ist
 ist die marke nicht gleich schlecht
ich hatte 2 msi boards socle 775 und mit beiden lief mein system wie n sack ziegen


----------



## Rzeda (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Ich hatte auch mal MSI Boards nur die sind nicht so gut wie Asrock finde ich, hast Recht pagani-s, Es gibt immermal in jeder Marke ein Montagsmainboard!


----------



## MrFreakYu (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Also cih hol mir etz demnächst n A790GXH/128M, weil mein ASUS wirklcih nicht zum übertakten geeignet ist und des ASRock soll da recht gut sein. Bleib aber bei AM2+ weil ich mir kein neuen RAM leisten kann  so kann ich meinen etzigen DDR2-RAM weiterverwenden.
Kennt ihr das Board, wenn ja, was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Wanderer (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Ich verstehe den Sinn deines kaufes nicht.

Anstatt ein anderes Board zu kaufen, hättest du die 75 Euro besser in eine teurere CPU gesteckt und anstatt den X4 620 den Phenom II X4 955 gekauft.


----------



## pagani-s (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



MrFreakYu schrieb:


> Also cih hol mir etz demnächst n A790GXH/128M, weil mein ASUS wirklcih nicht zum übertakten geeignet ist und des ASRock soll da recht gut sein. Bleib aber bei AM2+ weil ich mir kein neuen RAM leisten kann  so kann ich meinen etzigen DDR2-RAM weiterverwenden.
> Kennt ihr das Board, wenn ja, was haltet ihr davon ?


 
jo so halb kenn ich das d.h. der bruder meiner ex-freundin hat das board, meiner ex-freundin hab ich das board auch in ihren pc gepackt, ich hatte die kleinere ausgabe das 790gmh und demnächst werd ichs nochmal kaufen für meinen besten freund da er auch nur wenig geld für sowas hat und nen phenom2 x2 550BE und 4gb ddr2 ram nur sein board verreckt langsam ( es fallen immer mehr sachen aus) nun noch etwas zum board:
mit dem board werde ich dann den x2 zum x4 machenund mal sehn ob da auch wie bei meinem 790gmh mit nem x3 720 so 4x3,8ghz möglich sind
mit nem bios update kann man auf dem board auch die aktuellen x6 betreiben also ist es trotzdem es relativ alte technik ist noch zukunftsicher


----------



## Rzeda (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Nur weil dass Board alt geworden ist, heist es noch lange nicht, dass es schlecht ist. Ich habe einen Kompletten Umstieg auf AM3 gemacht und ich konnte ihn mir nur leisten, da ich meine beiden PCs verkauft habe und von dem gesamelten Geld einen neuen PC zusammengestellt habe, sonst hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht. Jetzt bin ich aber ins Berufsleben gekommen und kann mir viel Bessere PCs leisten, von dennen ich hätte nur vorher träumen können, alerdings hatt die Sache einen Haken: Ich habe nicht mehr so viel Zeit, um mit dem Traum Rechner zu Zocken. Normalerweise reicht mir ein enfacher PC aus, mit dem man auch natürlich Spielen kann.
Das Mainboard ist mir nicht bekannt doch wenn es gut ist, werde ich es weiter empfehlen und möglicherweise in mein drittrecher einbauen. Was heist Möglicherweise, auf jeden Fall. Ich finde das gut, weil es noch IDE Bietet, die meine beiden Boards nicht mehr bieten!!


----------



## Rzeda (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Was habt ihr sonst noch für Systeme mit Asrock Mainboards?


----------



## pagani-s (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

hatte 4 jahre nen athlon xp 2600+ auf nem asrock k7s8x mainboard.
der läuft nun woanders weiter


----------



## Rzeda (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Ach ja, Ich habe 2 Server mit Asrock am laufen und zwar mit K7S41GX und Geode, wegen den geringen Stromverbrauch!!


----------



## DeRtoZz (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

@Nobody 2.0



> 1. System (Zocker und renter Kiste)
> AMD 1055t @ 3,95 GHZ
> *2x GTX 470 Sli*
> 4 gb Ram
> ...



Was hast du da verwendet um die SLi zu betreiben würde mich brennend intressieren ob da vll Costum Bios dafür gibt? das asrock 890gx Extreme3 würde mir gerne zulegen und thema SLi darauf würde mich freuen.

EDIT: Das vll?


----------



## Rzeda (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Sorry, DeRtoZz !!!
Habe erst jetzt die Antwort gesehen.
Das Asrock 890GX Extreme 3 kann man nur mit Crossfire verwenden, nicht SLI, da das Mainboard einen ATI Schipsatz hatt!

Ich habe Übrigens meinen zweiten PC versollständingt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Also auch ich hab erst jetzt die Komentare gesehen. Und Antworte mal damit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich hab da einen kleinen Sli Patch verwendet und es geht alles ohne Probleme. Also nein es geht nicht nur CF auch Sli ist machbar. 
Und ja ich verwende die aktuellen Treiber und es läuft alles stable.


----------



## Rzeda (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Cool, wuste ich garnicht!!!
Wo bekomme ich den Patch, damit ich mit dem 890GX Extreme 3 SLI Verwenden kann?


----------



## Antalos (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Bis morgen arbeitet in meinem rechner noch das A790GXH/128 zusammen mit meinem Phenom X4 9650, 2 HD 5770 und 4Gb Arbeitsspeicher...bisslang absolut problemlos 

Morgen etwa um 13.30 kommt dann das neue P67 Extreme 6 mit meinem i5 2500...bin schon gespannt wie das UEFI von ist...das Engine-Design der Kühler finde ich irgendwie "ansprechend" und auch die Ausstattung ist besser als bei den ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte Boards und der Preis ist mit ca 160-180€ auch wie immer Top


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Rzeda schrieb:


> Cool, wuste ich garnicht!!!
> Wo bekomme ich den Patch, damit ich mit dem 890GX Extreme 3 SLI Verwenden kann?



Schaust du hier 

Aber tu dir einen Gefallen und installiere vorher das OS neu... Das erspart viel Ärger.
Achja und UAC aus. Und als Admin ausführen.


----------



## PCTom (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 3 mittelstarke ahja
> 
> 1. System (Zocker und renter Kiste)
> AMD 1055t @ 3,95 GHZ
> ...



ich brauch so etwas zum Surfen 

nun ja mein Rechner ist ein All in One Server, Office, Multimedia, Gaming etc Arbeitstier und Spaßmaschiene

zum Thema Stromsparen nun ja die 580er zieht im IDLe nicht viel und CnQ sorgt dafür das meine CPU die meiste zeit mit 800 MHz rumdümpelt 

ansonsten bin ich von ASRock auch begeistert mein 890FX Deluxe3 ist ein kleines Ausstattungswunder genau nach meinem Geschmack  und OC ist auch noch drinn


----------



## Rzeda (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

schickes Mainboard, gefällt mir, sogar mit aktiver Kühlung!!!


----------



## PCTom (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Rzeda schrieb:


> schickes Mainboard, gefällt mir, sogar mit aktiver Kühlung!!!



schon klar Ironie ende


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Schaust du hier
> 
> Aber tu dir einen Gefallen und installiere vorher das OS neu... Das erspart viel Ärger.
> Achja und UAC aus. Und als Admin ausführen.



Wow! 

Ist das auf bestimmte Boards begrenzt oder geht das mit Jedem Crossfire X Board von Asrock? 

Wenn das bei der nächsten Generation (AM3+) auch noch gehen sollte, wiegt das meine Entscheidung zwischen Intel und AMD wieder zu Gunsten von AMD auf.


----------



## PCTom (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Ist das auf bestimmte Boards begrenzt oder geht das mit Jedem Crossfire X Board von Asrock?
> 
> Wenn das bei der nächsten Generation (AM3+) auch noch gehen sollte, wiegt das meine Entscheidung zwischen Intel und AMD wieder zu Gunsten von AMD auf.



nicht nur von ASRock es geht mit jedem CF Board


----------



## Rzeda (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



PCTom schrieb:


> schon klar Ironie ende



ne ne, dass meine ich Ernst!
Die meisten Mainboards, die ich in die Finger kriege sind Passiv gekühlte Mainboards und nicht Aktiv, deshalb "schickes Mainboard, gefällt mit, sogar mit Aktiv Kühlung". Das meine ich auch so!!


----------



## Rolk (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Vor dem Lüfter haben alle Angst. 
PCGH hat den mit 1,0 Sone gemessen. Mir persönlich kommt das noch viel vor, weil mir kommt der Lüfter noch leiser vor.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



PCTom schrieb:


> nicht nur von ASRock es geht mit jedem CF Board



Grandios. 

Und die Leistung entspricht dann auch dem, was du mit einem "richtigen" SLI Rig (Intel oder Nforce) hinbekommen könntest? 

Profile für aktuelle Spiele (Fallout: New Vegas, Dragon Age, Mass Effect 2, Civilization 5), funktionieren auch alle?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Also das Sli geht mit jeden Board was CF unterstützt. egal welchen Chipsatz es hat und welcher Herrsteller drauf steht. 
Irgendwelche nachteile zu echten Sli konnte ich nie Feststellen. Der einzige Nachteil bei AMD ist das die CPUs etwas schwächer sind als bei Intel. 
Allerdings habe ich einen Hexa core mit 3,9 Ghz und da hab ich eben den Vorteil das 2 Kerne ziemlich viel abfedern.

Der Lüfter ist sehr leise nicht einmal ich höre ihn wenn er alleine läuft. Man hört ihn nur wenn man direkt mit dem Ohr dran hängt. Aber wegen solchen Mist wurde bei deluxe 4 auch Wieder Pasiv gekühlt. Efekt ; Die Chipsätze wurden Wärmer 
Ich dagegen habe noch etwas aufgerüstet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Spanungswandler hängt noch ein Weiterer Kühler mit dran und bei der Northbrige noch einer. 
Macht im endefekt -10 am Board Ergibt ca 39 ° Natürlich ist alles OC zz Limitieren noch die Rams aber wenn die grenze fällt gehts weiter.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Sehr nices System. 

Genau soetwas möchte ich dann auch, sobald die Zambezis erscheinen. Mit zwei dicken GTX 570er oder GTX 580er (je nachdem, ob sich die GTX 570 Beast bei dem hohen Preis noch lohnt, oder nicht) und einer ordentlichen, dicken Luftkühlung.

EDIT: Und du nutzt damit die selben Profile, die man auch auf jeden gewöhnlichen SLI Board nutzen würde? Ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen (abgesehen vom SLI Patch, natürlich)?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Jo Ich nutze alle Aktuellen Nvidia Treiber und Profile. Alles kein Problem.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo Ich nutze alle Aktuellen Nvidia Treiber und Profile. Alles kein Problem.



Super. 

Dann muss ich jetzt nur noch einen Nutzen für SLI finden. 
Außer 3DMark scheint es ja bisher nicht wirklich viel zu bringen. 

Derzeit spiele ich auf einen 19" CRT mit 1024x768. Wollte dann aber irgendwann auf einen (oder zwei) 24" 3D LCD umsteigen. Lohnt sich dann bestimmt ganz gut.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Also ich habe vorher immer MSI und Asus verbaut und mich gegen Asrock gesträubt wegen eben billig und mies Image... als aber Freunde und Kollegen ein paar mal Rechner wollten die sehr Preiswert und "viel drin" sein und haben mussten bin ich probeweise mal auf Asrock gegangen.Siehe da alles lief immer super und spitzenmäßig. Habe mir selber auch einen neuen PC in Planung genommen (denke wird diese Woche losgehen) und dieser hat ein Asrock 870 extreme3 als Basis.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Hoffentlich bringt Asrock pünktlich zum BD Launch mal ein ordentliches E-ATX Board heraus. 
Wäre zumindest wünschenswert, dass sie endlich mal eine Stufe größer gehen. 

Wenn ich mir schon einen High-End Acht Kerner hole, soll der ja auch schön Platz zum Atmen haben


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Hier mein PC b.z.w. verbautes Asrock 870Extreme3 im Anhang.

Tolles Board, Rechner heute Morgen ausgepackt,getestet und bis jetzt alles 100% für gut befunden


----------



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Was haste den für ein genaues System orca26?


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Mmh ja da ist drin:

Phenom II 955 Black Edition
Asrock 870Extreme3
Be Quiet! Straight Power E8
Sapphire HD6850
2x2Gb Exceleram DDR3 1333
LG DVD Brenner (keinen Plan was für einer)
Gehäuse ist ein Aerocool Cyborg
Festplatte Western Digital Caviar Blue 500Gb

Also ist nicht der Hammer aber für meine Zwecke...


----------



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

mir würde der PC auch reichen. Es muss nicht immer der neuste mit den Besten Graikkarten sein. Ich weis, dass klingt jetzt von mir kommisch, aber ich gebe mich mit schwächeren PCs zufrieden. Zum Beispiel benutze ich momentan meinen zweitrechner fast mehr, als mein Haupt PC. 

Mein zweitrechner:
AMD Athlon II X4 640 4x3GHz
Asrock 890GX Extreme 3
2x2GB Kingsten DDR3 1333
BeQuiet Straight Power E6
ATI HD5830 DDR5 1GB von sapphire
500GB Western Digital SATA2
Samsung DVD-Laufwerk SATA
Windows 7 x64 Ultimate

Mir gefällt dein PC, sieht ausserdem garnicht schlecht aus!!


----------



## widder0815 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

ASrock ist ganz gut geworden ... vor 6 jahren konnte mann noch Meckern aber heute haben die gute sachen  ich bin zwar intel user (überzeugt) aber mal abgesehn von den CPU´s schiele ich auch oft nach amd oder ASrock wie billig(preiswert) die TopModelle sind.
hir mal eine frage ohne ein neuen thread aufzumachen ... würde es sich lohnen mein altes DFI gegen ein Günstieges ASrock zu tauschen? 775 . weil der dfi x38 alt ist und auch nur PCIex 1.0 hat


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



widder0815 schrieb:


> ASrock ist ganz gut geworden ... vor 6 jahren konnte mann noch Meckern aber heute haben die gute sachen  ich bin zwar intel user (überzeugt) aber mal abgesehn von den CPU´s schiele ich auch oft nach amd oder ASrock wie billig(preiswert) die TopModelle sind.
> hir mal eine frage ohne ein neuen thread aufzumachen ... würde es sich lohnen mein altes DFI gegen ein Günstieges ASrock zu tauschen? 775 . weil der dfi x38 alt ist und auch nur PCIex 1.0 hat



Gegen ein Asrock Mainboard mit Sockel 775? 
Kommt drauf an, was du suchst. 

Asrock hat eben schon ein paar kleine Neuheiten an Bord. 
Gibt da inzwischen bereits Sockel 775 Boards mit USB 3.0.


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



Rzeda schrieb:


> mir würde der PC auch reichen. Es muss nicht immer der neuste mit den Besten Graikkarten sein. Ich weis, dass klingt jetzt von mir kommisch, aber ich gebe mich mit schwächeren PCs zufrieden. Zum Beispiel benutze ich momentan meinen zweitrechner fast mehr, als mein Haupt PC.
> 
> Mein zweitrechner:
> AMD Athlon II X4 640 4x3GHz
> ...


 
Danke für die Blumen.

Finanziel ist bei mir mehr drin aber aus dem Alter wo der PC noch Hobby Nummer 1 ist bin ich raus

Jetzt muß der Rechner langen zum zocken.

Battlefield,Oblivion,The Witcher und der ein oder andere Shooter...

ÜBRIGENS: Wie ist das bei dem 870Extreme 3 mit Ram Vollbelegung?


----------



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



orca26 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Finanziel ist bei mir mehr drin aber aus dem Alter wo der PC noch Hobby Nummer 1 ist bin ich raus
> 
> ...



Ich habe bis jetzt den RAM beim Asrock noch nicht voll Belegt, aber eigendlich müsste es keine Probleme geben!

Ich hatte auch gefragt, bevor ich meinen zweitrechner Fertig zusammengestellt hatte, ob 2x2GB Besser ist, als 1x4GB. Durch den Dual Channel sind die 2x2GB leicht besser, und deshalb habe ich mich für 2x2GB entschieden! Bei einem Mainboard mit nur 2 Schnittstellen mit DDR3 hätte ich sehrwahrscheinlich für 1x4GB Entschieden!


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Ne also ich will wenn zu kaufen.D.h. ich will zu meinen 2x2GB nochmal 2x2Gb um auf 8Gb zu kommen.Frage ist halt ob die Vollbelegung bei dem Board Probleme macht.


----------



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ne also ich will wenn zu kaufen.D.h. ich will zu meinen 2x2GB nochmal 2x2Gb um auf 8Gb zu kommen.Frage ist halt ob die Vollbelegung bei dem Board Probleme macht.



Das weis ich leider nicht, habe noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es müsste eigendlich funktionieren. Habe dass frühermal ausprobiert aber mit einem MSI Board!
Und zwar hatte ich 4x1GB Kingsten Speicher verbaut!


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*

Hi,sagt mal kann das Board eigentlich 1333Mhz Ram? Wie stelle ich das ein? Wo sehe ich wie mein Speicher gerade läuft?


----------



## Rzeda (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3, Asrock Mainboards allgemein!!!*



orca26 schrieb:


> Hi,sagt mal kann das Board eigentlich 1333Mhz Ram? Wie stelle ich das ein? Wo sehe ich wie mein Speicher gerade läuft?



Ja, dein Board unterstützt DDR3 1333 ASRock > Products > 870 Extreme3

Im Bios kannste das glaube ich einstellen, zumindest ging es bei meinem, also schätze ich mal, dass du  das auch einstellen kannst! 
Mit CPU-Z CPU-Z Download - ComputerBase kannste dir die Invormation holen, was du momentan für latenzen hast und bei welcher Taktung diese laufen und auch, was dein eigender Speicher Unterstützt. Gehe dazu im Programm unter Memory (um die momentanen Latenzen aufzurufen und die Taktung) und unter SPD (um die Unterstützungen aufzurufen)!!


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2011)

Ah,ok habe es gefunden,aber da steht nicht 1333 da steht 600 und ein paar zerquetschte? Wird das durch 2 geteilt?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Januar 2011)

CPUz sagt dir den momentanen Ram Teiler auch.
Und im Bios kann man zwar nicht den Ram Teiler einstellen aber den Memory clock. Also ob der Ram nun mit 1333mhz oder was auch immer Laufen soll.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2011)

Ram Teiler? Wie ist das zu verstehen. Was muß ich durch den Ram Teiler teilen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Januar 2011)

Der Ram teiler sagt aus zu welchen Verhältnis der Ram Takt zum FSB steht.

Er kann also 3:8 oder 1:2 sein.
Das kommt daher da der FSB ja alles mit taktet weswegen man eigentlich möglichst versucht eine CPU über den Multiplikator zu Takten da der nur die CPU anspricht.Sofern das eben möglich ist.

Wenn nicht muss man über den FSB gehen und dann Taktet man den Ram mit weswegen er irgendwann mal instabil läuft und man den Ram Teiler runter setzt um zu erreichen das er wieder mit stabilen werden läuft.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2011)

Alles klar,ja lange ist es her,als ich mich damit beschäftigt habe hatte ich es noch mit DDR1 Ram zu tun.

Tolle Erklärung.Danke.


----------



## Rzeda (16. Januar 2011)

ich stimme dem zu!!
bei meinem 890gx extreme 3 habe ich den RAM momentan auch auf DDR3 1333 stehen. Vorher hatt das Mainboard den RAM bei mir Heruntergetaktet und deswegen habe ich ihn manuell hochgeschraubt!!


----------

